# Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?



## D4rk_nVidia (8. Januar 2012)

*Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen welche Makro´s ihr benutzt.
Die SideWinder X4 von Microsoft ist meine erste Tastatur die Makros hat.
Aber ich habe noch keine einzige belegt. Ich könnte ja ein Kaufbefehl für CSS erstellen aber mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
D4rk_nVidia


----------



## Sethnix (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe bei miener G11 eigentlich nur Email-adresse(n), ingame name(n) und befehle für Games


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Welche Games?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Nutze die Makros bei meiner für Systembefehle (Shortcuts). Ingame habe ich die noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe auch die X4... 

Auf S1 hatte ich mir die Makro "Alt+Enter" gemacht, um in Spielen wie etwa BF3 schnell zwischen Vollbild und Fenster umschalten zu können. Sehr nützlich wenn grad zusätzlich ne Konferenz über Skype läuft, oder kurz das Admintool genutzt werden soll.

S2- hmmm, geschenkt. Da öffnet sich der Media-Player, wird so gut wie nie benutzt.

S3- blendet alle Fenster aus oder ein.

S4- PC startet neu

S5- Herunterfahren

S6- Standby/ Energie Sparen

Für Spiele nutze ich eigentlich so gut wie keine Makro's. Vielleicht mal hier und da, z.B. C&C oder so...


----------



## ToPPi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*



h.101 schrieb:


> Für Spiele nutze ich eigentlich so gut wie keine Makros.


 
Sieht bei mir auch so aus. Makros klingen aber halt in der Werbung toll, deswegen sind die Tastaturen wahrscheinlich beliebt.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe auch die X4 aber nun auch auf rat eins Kollegens die G700 und nutze eher dort die Makrotasten.

Also ich habe unterandere diese Funktionen.


Desktop Symbole ein/aus
Snippingtool Starten für Screenshots
Explorer Öffnen
Firefox öffnen
Das aktive fenster auf den anderen Monitor switchen lassen ( Fusiontool)
Das aktive Fenster mittig zentrieren und auf einer Größe von 75% setzen
Win+Tab um die Fenster zu wechseln


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Beim schreiben setz ich dort immer häufig vorkommende Begriffe und Fremdwürter ein.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ingame benutze ich auch keine Macros. Aber die 5 Macrokeys meiner Black Widow sind trotzdem belegt. Firefox und Thunderbird, dann kommt Steam. Danach noch RaidCall und TS3.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

BW Ultimate:
UltraSearch
Grafikkarte Sparmodus
Grafikkarte Spielmodus
CPU auf MinimalTakt festlegen
CPU auf Maximaltakt festlegen

Und natürlich diverse Makros per Autohotkey, die aber über die normale Klaviatur laufen, mit den üblichen Modifier-Tasten plus normale Taste für einigermaßen leicht merkbare Kombis, die einem MS noch über lässt.

Ingame: Nö. Das passe ich die Tastaturbelegung an, ja. Aber Makros: Nö.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Mal eine andere Frage in dem Zusammenhang: Wenn ich das erste mal nach einem Windowsstart eine Makrotaste oder eine der Multimediatasten betätige dauert es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis eine Reaktion erfolgt. Bei allen nachfolgenden Betätigungen der genannten Tasten geht es schneller. Ist das bei euch genauso und gibt es da Abhilfe?


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Bei mir reagieren starten die Programme direkt nach dem Windowsstart sofort. Kann aber auch an meiner Systemplatte liegen.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab eine gute, alte Microsoft Comfort Curve Tastatur und ich benutzte nur den Shortcut für den Taschenrechner! 

-> und der startet sofort!


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Makros? Welche benutzt ihr?*

Bei mir gibt's keine Makros...
Warum sollte ich auch das vergnügen das mir beim bedienen meiner Eingabegeräte bereitet wird abkürzen?!

Falls ich mal Makros nutzen würde wären es die von OctoCore, die wahrlich beste Verwendung die ich je gesehen habe.


----------

